# nighttime activity and temperature



## rlr (Mar 16, 2013)

Have any of you nighttime callers noticed more or less coyote activity when the temperature gets to zero or below at night?


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

I like the question. I'm also interested to hear what others say. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

X3


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

In my opinion this is as good as it gets. Minus the wind. They are hungry and need more food to keep them warm. I would say this cold has a similar affect as to how a buck lets his guard down during the rut. Ok maybe they don't get that dumb but the cold is definitely in our favor. 
Downside - batteries don't last as long. Firing pins can freeze. Risky to be out when its this cold.


----------



## wolf man (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been out quite a bit recently in the freezing cold and haven’t been having any sort of luck at all. It has also been quite windy which that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

For me temp is relative to snow conditions. I find a stealth entry and set up almost the most important aspect of a successful hunt. Wind direction and entry for me are way more important than call sequence or weapon. 
Right now with soft fluffy snow I like it as cold as possible with little or no wind. Once the snow gets crunchy I like a more mild night to soften the snow. Again I prefer no wind but if I have crunchy conditions I'll take a breeze to help cover my entry. 
I've had good coyote response in any of the above conditions but entry and setup have to be adapted for each situation. 
My favorite is soft fluffy snow and colder than hell. Not because I've had any better response but I just like being out there when it's like that.


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

Made a couple of sets in the evening after the seminar at Jay's. Got some dogs to sound off but they sure were not moving. Got back to the truck and it was -7 so I'm thinking they were smart enough to hole up and wait for milder temps! They are definitely built to handle the weather better than we are!!


----------

